# cable / wire



## Selgas

Field and topic:
¿Qué diferencia hay entre Cable y Wire? Ambos significan cable electrico... pero ¿en un mismo texto cómo los puedo diferenciar?

¡¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda como siempre!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"XX is currently the major eco/green solution for 105C wire and cables"


----------



## cabazorro

Hola segun tengo entendido el cable consta de muchos filamentos, y el otro solamente de uno solo, asi que seria cable y alambre


----------



## Selgas

Gracias, creo que para el contexto no sirve, porque se habla de cables eléctricos y el alambre no encaja... en principio lo he traducido todo como cableado... si alguien tiene una traducción más ajustada, lo agradeceré.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## psicutrinius

Encaja, desde luego, pero la traducción es correcta. En español se llama "cableado" a la interconexión de aparatos eléctricos, sin que importe si se hace con alambre (o pletina), o cable


----------



## Zub

Me he encontrado con este mismo problema, y además se ha complicado con otra pareja: cables & wiring.

"Cables y cableado" no me parece que sea la intención del texto original.

He pensado que tal vez podría traducirse por "cables e instalación eléctrica", pero esto tampoco resuelve el problema de "cables & wires".
¿"Cables e hilos", tal vez?
Qué feo suena.

Zub


----------



## rholt

Cables y cableado

Technical English - Spanish Vocabularyconexiones, montaje; wiring diagram, esquema de conexiones; wiring plate, placa  de fijación; concealed wiring , *cableado* oculto; direct coupled wiring *...*


----------



## Zub

Sí, rholt, yo suelo traducir 'wiring' por 'cableado', pero si aparece junto con 'cables' ya me asaltan demasiadas dudas.

Z.


----------



## Zub

Vaya, la cosa se complica!

Ahora me aparece 'cabling' (como sustantivo) en el mismo texto.
Si 'cabling' es cableado, ya no puede serlo 'wiring'.

Bueno, eso suponiéndole al texto original un mínimo de coherencia.

Salud a todos.

Zub


----------



## psicutrinius

Yo diría que "wiring" se refiere al cableado interno de un equipo (o armario o cuadro de distribución), y "cables" o "cabling se refiere al cableado de "transporte" o distribución, es decir, a las líneas (sean de señal o potencia), largas, y para entendernos, "fuera de armario".
En resumen: Yo llamaría "cableado interno" a todo lo que tenga que ver con cableado de armario / panel / equipo y "cableado de distribución" al de líneas largas. Comprueba si esto es coherente con el sentido del original y olvídate de cable / wire y "cabling" y "wiring" si es así


----------



## mora

Hola
'Wire' significa 'alambre'.  Es posible que el alambre/wire tenga muchos filamentos, pero siempre conductor individual 
'Cable' significa 'grupo de alambres' , dos o más alambres juntos. 
'Wiring' significa 'instalacíon eléctrica'
'Cabling' significa 'instalacion de conductores eléctricas'

mora


----------



## ILT

Te paso las definiciones que aparecen en el International Electrotechnical Vocabulary (para mí la autoridad en la materia  ):
*cable*: the assembly of conductors, insulated from one another and enclosed in a common binding or sheathing, and having some degree of flexibility

*wire*: flexible cylindrical conductor, with or without an insulating cover, the lenght of which is large with respecto to its cross-sectional dimensions


----------



## Zub

Psicutrinius,

Aunque no tengo mucha esperanza, intentaré a ver si tu sugerencia puede cuadrar en mi texto. Mi grado de esperanza es bajo porque me parece que todos cablings y wirings que se mencionan están dentro del armario.
Pero tal vez no!
Voy a mirármelo mejor.

Mora y ILT:

Vuestras definiciones me ayudan a evaluar las proporciones del problema, pero no me lo solucionan.
O sí?
¿Creéis que puedo usar 'alambre' en este contexto? ¿¿Y alambreado??
¿Se reirá el técnico que lea esas instrucciones?

Salud a todo el mundo.

Z.


----------



## mora

Hola

Podría usar 'alambre y cable'. Busca esto, vas a ver. Nadie va a reír a menos que cuentes una broma.  

mora


----------



## jfxsarmiento

Basicamente "*Wire*" es *un hilo de metal* (alambre), y "*Cable*" es *un conjunto de hilos de metal* que lo forman.

Es cierto que alambre coloquialmente se refiere casi siempre al hilo de acero y no al hilo de cobre, que es los que forman un cable. Y es a los cuales se les refiere comunmente como "hilos de cable".

*Alambre *segun el Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española es: *Hilo de cualquier metal*, obtenido por trefilado.


Y segun el diccionario Ingles de Oxford *Wire *es: *Metal drawn out into the form of* *a thin flexible thread* or rod.

Se podria decir que un hilo de metal en ingles es *metal thread = wire*. 

Aunque por su definicion thread se refiere a hilo de fibras no metalicas, segun el diccionario Oxford es: A long, thin strand of cotton, nylon, or other fibres used in sewing or weaving.

Y *Cable *lo describe como: *A thick rope of wire* or hemp used for construction, mooring ships, and towing vehicles.

Bueno, espero que esto os sirva de ayuda!
JFx


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En el texto original, creo que se quiere diferenciar entre un solo conductor, "wire", sea de un hilo ("solid") o de múltiples hilos ("stranded") y un cable de múltiples conductores mutuamente aislados. En este contexto, "wire" puede usarse colectivamente, y sugiero "... el mayor/más importante suministrador de alambres y cables".


----------

